# Working for SERCO



## jaspers dad (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, Can anyone tell me what sort of package they were offered to work for SERCO on the Metro. No need for specifics but was there any relocation package ie Medical, Dental, Accom & movement of personal effects.
I am looking at a position but no mention of salary etc.

All the best


----------

